# UID/GID Mapping NFS FreeBSD and Debian



## OliverW (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi community,

I have a little problem with my NFS-Server (based on FreeBSD10.3).

When I mount on the client (Debian 8 or RHEL/CentOS) the mount will not all UID/GIDs mapped correctly. Some files or folder has the ID 4294967294 as user or group. The users I got from winbind what it working. getent/wbinfo shows users and groups on both sides with the same ID.

Server-Side:

I'm using nfs4.

/etc/exports

```
V4: / 10.20.113.119
/share/profiles 10.20.113.119
```
my rc.conf shows:

```
nfs_server_enable="YES"
nfsv4_server_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_enable="YES"
nfsuserd_flags="-domain hq.local"
```
On the Client-Side:

also mounted with nfs4

fstab

```
10.20.113.119:/share/profiles /data/profiles nfs4 _netdev,auto   0 0
```
idmapd.conf

```
Domain = hq.local
```
/etc/default/nfs-common:

```
NEED_IDMAPD=yes
```
I hope someone has an idea.

Best wishes,
Oliver


----------



## gkontos (Feb 8, 2017)

It is the expected behaviour, I had the same problem and it turns out that for mappings to work in NFSv4 you need kerberos. 

See this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/51122/


----------

